# ACCA Migration To Australia (NEED HELP)



## Abasit0097 (Aug 16, 2017)

Hope everyone is best in his spirits.

I am new to this community. If my questions offend anyone than my apologies in advance. I want to ask few questions and hope that seniors will guide me.

I am an ACCA Affiliate (Association Of chartered Certified Accountants) I have 3 years of working experience as Accountant.
My quries are


1) I have done ACCA after intermediate, can I apply for PR on basis of ACCA or graduation is must?

2) Being an accountant what are options for me for visa application i.e. 189, 190 or 489?

3) Is it compulsory for me to have ACS or its only for computer related professionals?

P.S: Any other Accountant or ACCA who want to pursue his career in Australia are welcomed to join hands!

Looking forward to hearing from you. Thanks a lot for your support help and guidance.


----------



## asamad87 (Jul 16, 2016)

Abasit0097 said:


> Hope everyone is best in his spirits.
> 
> I am new to this community. If my questions offend anyone than my apologies in advance. I want to ask few questions and hope that seniors will guide me.
> 
> ...


1) Your qualification should equate to graduation per Australian education standards. Even if you did Bachelor in Pakistan, that wouldn't equate to Australian Bachelor. I had a friend with ACCA who went through. So you should too.

2) It entirely depends on your points and goal. 189 allows you entry into greater Australia without having to stay in any given state as would be the case if you signed up for 190 which would give you additional 5 points. I'm not sure about 489.

3) I am an accountant. Never had to deal with this term. I've seen this in IT related posts.

All the luck.


----------

